# Thoughts for Polymer clay cane pens



## randyrls (Apr 29, 2010)

I have seen several ideas for PC canes.  I offer these for what they are worth.

Put the cane into a refrigerator for a few hours to stiffen it.  Makes it easier to cut without deforming the cane.

Before slicing the cane, press the teeth of a comb or saw lightly into the clay.  Use the teeth marks as a slicing guide to make the slices even in thickness.

Make a small jig with two dowel guide pins.  Slide the slicing knife along the pins to make even, consistent, slices.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 30, 2010)

Thses are pretty slick ideas! I just got my wife some canes and she is waiting on base clay now. I have been trying to think up a jig to use to cut them. I never thought of the fridge or the comb idea, both awesome ideas! You could then let the slices warm back up to room temp to make them easier to install onto the tube. Maybe use a "lice" comb to make the marks. The teeth are very close together and from what i understand, you want hte slices as thin as possible...

Speaking of thin, I used my couble edged razor knife originally made for installing carpet to cut a cane the other day. It was so thin you could see light through it. You can get the blades for this knife at any home store. Personna makes the good ones. Fair warning, these blades are sharp like a surgeons scalpel. They will slice human flesh to the bone instantly, going through cartlidge, tendons, veins, and anything else in the way. There is a reason this knife is called "Bloody Mary". Be very careful if you get some of these blades to slice your canes.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 30, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Be very careful if you get some of these blades to slice your canes.



They make special blades for slicing polymer clay.   About 6" long and 3/4" wide.  Look like a single edge razor blade on steroids!  Like yours, VERY THIN and scary sharp!  Most people make a holder for the blade 1st thing!


----------



## creativewriting (Apr 30, 2010)

Randy,  There is a lot of informtion on the net about making canes easier to slice.  I don't have a lot of patience so I try to stay away from canes (I will dabble on occasion).  On many of the websites there is also information about cutting jigs and guides.  This is the most interesting cutting technique (but I wouldn't try this at home).  The perfect blend of power tools and polymer!!!!


----------



## RAdams (Apr 30, 2010)

randyrls said:


> I have seen several ideas for PC canes. I offer these for what they are worth.
> 
> Put the cane into a refrigerator for a few hours to stiffen it. Makes it easier to cut without deforming the cane.
> 
> ...


 


After reding this thread, and discussing it with my wife, I realized that we have been given some other advice that is sort of opposite the fridge idea. 

Seems the idea is to warm the canes before you attempt to cut them. If you warm them to body temp, they will be easier to cut. (I will not mention where I was instructed to have my wife put them to achieve body temp.) Anyway... Just thought i would mention that.


----------



## snyiper (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow wouldnt that make it kinda hard for you to walk?


----------



## RAdams (May 3, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Wow wouldnt that make it kinda hard for you to walk?


 


No no.... I am not supposed to warm them up..... My Wife is! Apparently the common practice is for a woman to put the cane in her shirt to warm the clay. 


Of course i will omit that piece of information at shows when selling PC pens. I dont know how strong of a selling point that would be... But then again, If Tito Ortiz made PC pens, that might be a very good selling point!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (May 3, 2010)

> Seems the idea is to warm the canes before you attempt to cut them. If you warm them to body temp, they will be easier to cut. (I will not mention where I was instructed to have my wife put them to achieve body temp.) Anyway... Just thought i would mention that


 
That would be my recommendation, boobs are very useful to have BUT yesturday I sat on 6oz of clay to warm it up before I used it. Didnt need it for an hour or so, bit uncomfortable but it worked!!.

I will take a photo today of another way to slice canes without distortion..Its simple and easy.

Keith LOVE Wes's toys!!


----------



## skiprat (May 3, 2010)

No, no Toni!!!  We really, really, really would prefer if you demonstrated Ron's method.....please:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (May 3, 2010)

> No, no Toni!!! We really, really, really would prefer if you demonstrated Ron's method.....please:biggrin:


 
IN YOUR DREAMS!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## CaptG (May 3, 2010)

No pictures, it didn't happen....


----------



## Toni (May 3, 2010)

NOT THIS AGAIN!! 
 
I guess it doesnt happen:tongue:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 3, 2010)

Please excuse them Toni , They're all just a bunch of Dirty OLD men .... even the younger ones !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (May 3, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Please excuse them Toni , They're all just a bunch of Dirty OLD men .... even the younger ones !!!! :biggrin:



I resemble that remark. :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (May 3, 2010)

> I resemble that remark


Gary you are a piece of work!!


----------



## CaptG (May 3, 2010)

So I have been told, more than once.  :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (May 4, 2010)

*Slicing your polymer clay canes*

Another Quickie on how to slice your canes without distortion.(this is just one of many ways to slice your canes)

Take some scrap clay and roll it up into a long roll






Using a roller or anything that you can make a dent into the roll press into the scrap clay roll .






Place your roll on the table and mist it with water and place the cane that you want to slice inside the indentation. (the water keeps the cane from sticking to the scrap roll)





Using your blade slice through the cane and the scrap clay roll






as you can see from the photo the cane slice does not adhere to the scrap base roll, which allows you to keep the round shape of the cane.






Hope this helps you with slicing and answers your questions....


----------



## RAdams (May 4, 2010)

Yoy know, I bet that "scrap" hunk of clay would make a really cool looking pen!!


----------



## creativewriting (May 4, 2010)

T, you are right about the toys.  The perfect blend of polymer and power tools.  I finally got a kit-less done and can't wait for you to see it.


----------



## Toni (May 4, 2010)

Keith Excellent cant wait to see it!!


----------



## kennspens (May 4, 2010)

your scrap looks so much better than my finished pc


----------



## Chief Hill (May 4, 2010)

So if boobs are good to warm clay I wonder how good a butt crack would work.  Someone send me a cane to warm up for them. I'll warm it up and send it back all warm and sweaty no need to mist with water.


----------



## el_d (May 4, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> So if boobs are good to warm clay I wonder how good a butt crack would work.  Someone send me a cane to warm up for them. I'll warm it up and send it back all warm and sweaty no need to mist with water.



ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Lenny (May 4, 2010)

Toni, Thanks for the visual on how this is done! :wink:


----------



## RAdams (May 4, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> So if boobs are good to warm clay I wonder how good a butt crack would work. Someone send me a cane to warm up for them. I'll warm it up and send it back all warm and sweaty no need to mist with water.


 

You trying to make "scratch and sniff" ink pens??


----------



## chriselle (May 6, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Toni, Thanks for the visual on how this is done! :wink:


 
ChiefHill, thanks for the visual on how this is NOT done..


----------



## el_d (May 6, 2010)

RAdams said:


> You trying to make "scratch and sniff" ink pens??



Maybe Dawn could get a scented ink to match.


----------

